# Schaltung Motor Stern/Dreieck



## Mike1983 (6 Mai 2007)

Habe von Siemens ein Double Motor Modul mit dem ich einen Motor steuern möchte.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Schaltung.

Ausgangspannung Double Motor Modul 3AC 400V 3A

Motor 50HZ - 230/400V (∆/Y) - 0,37kW - 1,82/1,05 - 1370min-1

Wie soll ich den Motor schalten?
Stern oder Dreieck? 

Von Siemens Information:

"dann müssen sie den motor in dreieck schalten, da die wicklungen für 220Volt ausgelegt sind
"

Von Danfoss Information:

"Kleinere Motoren werden üblicherweise in Stern (200/400 V, Δ/Y),
größere Motoren in Dreieick geschaltet (400/690 V, Δ/Y). 
Bitte beachten Sie, daß das Motorkabel abgeschirmt sein muß. "

Weiß jemand von euch wie ich denn Motor schalten soll.

mfg Mike


----------



## Stromer (6 Mai 2007)

Du gehst mit 400Volt auf den Motor, deshalb im Stern schalten.


----------



## Maxl (6 Mai 2007)

Die Spannung pro Wicklung ist hier 230V.

Kommst Du nun mit einem 230V-Netz an den Motor, müsstest Du den Motor in Dreieck schalten (somit bekommt jede Wicklung die volle Netzspannung ab).
Verwendest Du ein 400V-Netz (was die Regel ist), musst Du den Motor in Stern schalten, nur so bekommt eine Wicklung jeweils nur max. 230V ab.

Ein Sonderfall wären 230V-Umrichter. Diese werden primärseitig mit 230V (i.d.R. einphasig) betrieben, und liefern sekundärseitig ein 3 x 230V-Netz --> Dreieck.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Stromer (7 Mai 2007)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ein Sonderfall wären 230V-Umrichter. Diese werden primärseitig mit 230V (i.d.R. einphasig) betrieben, und liefern sekundärseitig ein 3 x 230V-Netz --> Dreieck.



Na so ein großer Sonderfall ist das nicht.
In der Regel kann man jeden 3~400V Umrichter auch auf die Ausgangsspannung von 3~230Volt bei 50Hz umschalten.
Dann wäre der Motor in Dreieck zu schalten.
Macht man wenn man die Maschine >50Hz betreiben will, bzw. muss.
Dann bleibt das volle Drehmoment bis rund 87Hz erhalten. Aber das ist wiederum ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Maxl (7 Mai 2007)

Stromer schrieb:


> Na so ein großer Sonderfall ist das nicht.
> In der Regel kann man jeden 3~400V Umrichter auch auf die Ausgangsspannung von 3~230Volt bei 50Hz umschalten.
> Dann wäre der Motor in Dreieck zu schalten.
> Macht man wenn man die Maschine >50Hz betreiben will, bzw. muss.
> Dann bleibt das volle Drehmoment bis rund 87Hz erhalten. Aber das ist wiederum ein anderes Thema.


Das ist korrekt, die Nennspannung von 400V wird dann erst bei 87Hz erreicht; der Motor hält sein Moment auch bis zu dieser Frequenz.

In der Regel sind Motore > 4 kW 400/690V-Motore, die den 87Hz-Betrieb mit 400V-Umrichter nicht ermöglichen - hier muss man extra 230/400V-Motore ordern. Abgesehen davon muss der Umrichter eine um 30-50% höhere Nennleistung haben als der Motor.

Wir setzen das Prinzip gerne bei großen Sägeantrieben mit großem Drehzahlbereich ein. Hin und wieder ist es auch bei kleinen Motren < 1kW notwendig, wenn die Geschwindigkeit bei ~50Hz nicht ausreicht, aber dennoch das volle Moment gebraucht wird.


mfg
Maxl


----------



## TobiasA (8 Mai 2007)

Hat jemand von euch ein prinzipielles Drehzahl/ Leistungs- und Drehzahl/ Momenten- Diagramm von diesen beiden Schaltungsarten?
Wie das funktioniert, ist klar, aber ich suche ein Bild, um das unseren Kaufleuten deutlich zu machen, was der Effekt von dem Ganzen ist.

Danke, und 'n schönen Gruß,
  Tobias


----------

